
SilentKeys: A Keyboard That Protects Your Privacy and Security - auza
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/preevio/silentkeys-a-keyboard-that-protects-your-privacy-a
======
paraknight
So it's literally just a keyboard with a live USB built in it that runs their
OS?

~~~
auza
Tails USB coming with a keyboard.

